# Funny cat videos



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

Yogurt Box Kitty

Some Cats Are Plain Dum


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2008)

:funny:

That yogurt kitty is almost inspiring...in an uninspiring way


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

I think he's my favorite so far too...Imagine having that much fun with a box...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

I also love the fact that the caption on the box is "diet" as he's trying to squeeze himself in there....Reminds me of the cartoon Garfield..


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2008)

How observant of you   I missed that irony.  

I also like this comment from that page:



> My favorite part is where he takes a minute to try to look cool when he's gotten himself into something way too stupid.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL  - I hadn't read the comments...


----------



## gooblax (Dec 20, 2008)

Yogurt box kitty = best cat video ever. :lmao:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## NicNak (Dec 20, 2008)

:lol: Jazzey, thanks for posting this.

I missed this post earlier :blush:

My cat has toys everywhere and will play with a box or a piece of paper for hours.  Kinda makes me wonder why we even buy cat toys :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2008)

Cat Boxing


----------

